# Muskingum Pistol Buck...



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I have hunted Muskingum County since 1973, I shot my first buck with a pistol this morning. I have always got my buck with a shot gun or bow,this year it was a Contender 44 mag, 240 grain Hornady XTP, broke both shoulders of the 130 class 10 point, at 65 yards. I passed on 7 does and a 6 pt yesterday, and a 6 pt and a small 8 pt this morning, before I shot this one. At the check station, they checked in 90 yesterday and 20 this afternoon, this was the first pistol kill registered. Are there many of you out there using a pistol? I find it much easier to carry and shoot, especially with the aches and pains of arthritis. Good luck the rest of the week! Now if I could just get a 50" Musky!!!!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

65 yards is a long way with a pistol. Way to go!
Myself, not even any kills with a shotgun so far. Pistols maybe in the distant future for me.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

There was some idiot with a .44 mag running around the woods where we hunted on Monday. This guy was shooting clear over our heads about 75 yards away. You could hear the bullet flying over our heads in the trees. We wasn't on "private land" to say, but it's really not public either. Anyways this guy had two (sons?) other people driving around on quads all day threw the woods to get the deer up moving, and then he would just shoot and shoot at them.

He did manage 1 doe, but it took him 6 shots and 3 hits to finally kill her. I think he was using hydrashocks too, she was in bad bad shape. Odd thing is, they didn't even gut her. Weird, they drug her out, and to their house and there she stayed, ungutted when we drove by the next morning.

I personally have never hunted anything with a handgun. Whatever floats your boat though.  

Be safe and good luck.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mlarosa,

I hope for your sake and many others that you contacted the authorities about this jerk. The most obvious concern is the safety of everyone in the woods. If he is sending shots everywhere he needs to be made aware of it. Also it is illegal to use quads to drive deer. If he is really as bad as what you are saying then he is really leaving a bad mark on everyone's hunting reputation.

Luredaddy,

Sorry for digressing for a moment. Those types of things burn me and I needed to get that out. To you congratulations on the buck. I am not a handgun man and thus have never tried it on deer. However I can see that it would be a more difficult sporting method than shotgun/muzzleloading. For me it has always been shotgun other than the bow season.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I started this thread about harvesting a buck with a pistol. MLOROSA responded with his negative post concerning a pistol hunter. I have read and reread his post, and have a few observations. How did you know he was hunting with a 44 Mag? You state he was not on private or public land, where was he? If it was not Public , then it was private, of course you had writen permission?? You saw him shoot a doe 6 times? You think he was using Hydrashocks, what would make you think and state that? Hunting the last 46 years, I would have NO idea what anyone near me was using for ammunition. You drove by the house the next day, and you could tell she was not gutted?? You must drive really slow. If you want to slam and stereotype pistol hunters, fine, but when you do, only state facts. And why would you stay there, why did you not leave? You even went back the next day. OK, I feel better!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hope 2 join u soon luredaddy!!
shot 2 does in the last 4 yrs with my redhawk!
never got a buck yet but have 4more days!!!!!!!
got 2 does tuesday with my slug gun so the pressure is off have meat in freezer !
twister out


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Luredaddy, I apologize.

I wasn't sterotyping all pistol hunters. I just posted on my own experience with one single person who was hunting with a pistol.

As far as your many questions to my post, I will try to anser them the best I can.

I spoke with the hunters when I first got to the woods and noticed they had a .44 revolver with a big scope. Later in the day when they had shot at a doe 6 times, he asked if we saw the doe run threw. He couldn't find a blood trail, eventually we put him on the blood trail, and tracked the doe to where she had bedded down. There he shot her 2 more times, for a total of 3 shots in the doe and 8 shots fired. I just guessed he was using hydra shocks by the damage done to the doe, she had I would guess 3-4" holes in her. 

As far as the land not being private nor public, it's a long and difficult story.  The land is actually owned by housing developers who are having trouble getting water and sewage access to the land before they build. The rumor is that the developers will be building in 2 years. And yes, we actually do have written premission, from the bank to hunt the land.

We did drive by there house the next day, and could see the doe had not been gutted. These people live on a dead end street, accross the road from a horse barn near the stretch of woods I am speaking about. Well, we always park at the horse barn in the mornings, then go in the woods to hunt. They live right accross the road from the horse barn, it's relatively easy to see.

We did leave the woods on opening day, after speaking with these idiots, we found out they won't be back to those woods until Friday of this week, and I assure you, I will not be there Friday.

Once again I would like to apologize to you, for making you think I was sterotyping pistol hunters, as I was not. I was simply stating facts from my run in with a pistol hunters. I wasn't trying to make all pistol hunters look bad, or anything of the such. This particular incident could just as well been committed with a shot gun, rifle, or pistol. The facts remain that this guy was an idiot.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Mlarosa,
I appreciate the clarification, and I understand your being upset with their actions. Slob hunters give us all a bad name, and the group you witnessed is a prime example.

After reading your clarification, it is obvious to me that your apology was not needed, but I appreciate it very much. If I over reacted to your post, I apologize to you. It is oftentimes difficult to express our views clearly with the typed word.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Handled like true gentlemen.
Congrats on your Buck!


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

Lewis====Ditto


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job guys, We really appriciate the way you handled it. Things like this make our job here easy! Thanks.


----------

